# Schwaben unter sich



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2005)

*Ich war's.*

*Ich war's.*


----------



## stieglitz (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: Ich war's.*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich war's.*



Wer hätt au des denkt
 :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Da gabs ja auch diesen Artikel von Kontraste.
Nett.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: Ich war's.*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätt au des denkt
> :lol:


Woran hosch's denn g'mergd?


----------



## stieglitz (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: Ich war's.*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das wared dui Herzla :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: Ich war's.*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> das wared dui Herzla :lol:


Hano!  :lol: 

Sodele... semmr itzat em "Off-Topic". Des isch abr emmr no bessr wie *"off-line"*... 

Aka, bischd *au* abtrännt worra? :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Korrekt.
Die M*F* aus meinem Beitrag MUSS ja auch nicht die M*F* sein, die es sein könnte. Und es hätte auch für sich allein genommen wenig zu bedeuten, selbst wenn ich wüsste, dass sie es wäre...

aber wenn wir schon hier sind... google mal nach der "M*F*" (ausgeschrieben und in Gänsefüsschen in Verbindung mit dem Suchbegriff "Rundfunkstaatsvertrages".)
Es gibt nur eine Fundstelle, aber die ist KLASSE (auch wenn M*F* nicht die M*F* ist...
happy reading
(kleiner Tipp: Du kannst dieses hochinteressante Dokument ganz lesen, ist lustig, ansonsten kannst Du Dich auf S. 88f beschränken. Ich plädiere aber für ein kurzes Überfliegen. Sehr lustig, das)

PS:
sie ist es, und ist es nicht, natürlich 
openbc.com/hp/M*_F*


----------



## stieglitz (14 Juli 2005)

Ich verspreche hiermit hoch und heilig, dass ich nieeee mehr schäbisch hier im Forum schreiben werde. Ich bin zu tiefst betroffen, dass durch meine Schuld auch noch Unbeteiligte wie AKA ins OT verschoben wurden und zudem den Mods unnötige Arbeit aufgelastet wurde. 
Ich gebe hiermit zur Buse und zur Vergebung meiner Sünden eine runde virtuelle Trollinger-Viertele aus. Prost!  0 

Ischs recht so?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu tiefst betroffen, dass durch meine Schuld auch noch Unbeteiligte wie AKA ins OT verschoben wurden und zudem den Mods unnötige Arbeit aufgelastet wurde.


 Letzteres bedaure, ersteres ist falsch: I bin zwar fast Franke (wie der Forenboss?!), aber "noch" Schwabe 
Do kennt i scho mitschwätza


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 September 2005)

*Hiobsbotschaft*

*Hiobsbotschaft/ Entwarnung/ Warnung für/ an alle Schwaben*:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Das Innenministerium Baden-Württemberg hat das Hit-Radio ANTENNE 1-
> Kanzler-Hup Duell gestoppt! Es ist zu gefährlich!
> ...


Abstimmung per Hupe! :bigcry:  Das hätte uns im Rahmen dieses apolitischsten aller Wahlkämpfe auch gerade noch gefehlt! :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2005)

Das  endet auch in der Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man danach noch Auto fährt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Da gann isch mett schwätze - benn mit n'r Schwäbin verheirat`.

Gell, Co-Schwob?!  8)


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Isch scho wiedr Muaßwies, odr wa?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

@ Der Jurist

 :lol: 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Da gann isch mett schwätze - benn mit n'r Schwäbin verheirat`.
> 
> Gell, Co-Schwob?!  8)


Du selbst bist aber Sachse, gell?


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Isch scho wiedr Muaßwies, odr wa?


Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


			
				google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinten Sie: muswies
> Es wurden keine Standard-Webseiten gefunden, in denen alle eingegebenen Suchbegriffe vorkommen.
> 
> Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - muaßwies - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.


Ich bin ja Schwabe, aber  :-?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


Ja, das wäre nett! Nach allem Grübeln bin ich auch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. :cry: 
Hat das etwas mit einem Fest(ival) in Rot am See zu tun... ist gar dieses Fest? :gruebel:


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das etwas mit einem Fest(ival) in Rot am See zu tun... ist gar dieses Fest? :gruebel:


Das könnte es sein. Das ist zwar in Württemberg aber im fränkischen Teil also nicht Schwaben.
http://www.rotamsee.de/kultur_freizeit/die_muswiese.php


> - größter und ältester Jahrmarkt Hohenlohes
> Ein besonderer Anziehungspunkt in unserer Gemeinde ist unser traditionelles Fest, die Muswiese in Rot am See-Musdorf. Dieses "Fest der Feste" in Hohenlohe-Franken zieht alljährlich eine große Besucherschar an und ist als Höhepunkt im Festgeschehen eines Jahres nicht mehr wegzudenken.


War ich noch nie und hatte bisher nichts davon gehöhrt.
Wie wärs, besuchen wir das mal gemeinsam?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs, besuchen wir das mal gemeinsam?


Gerne. 

Zwei Fragen müssten aber noch geklärt werden:



> Die Muswiese pflegt vielfältige Traditionen im Marktgeschehen, so auch dem Metzgertanz, der mit Liedern, Tänzen und Brauchtum an die einstige Errettung des Marktes vor Räubern durch wachehaltende, beherzte Metzger der Umgebung erinnern soll.


Wie brutal muss man sich den Tanz vorstellen? "Beherzt"  ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang zu vieldeutig! 



> Die Muswiese findet jährlich im Oktober statt. Der Termin richtet sich nach dem Kalendertag "Burkhardi", dies ist jeweils der 11. Oktober. Die Muswiese findet in der Woche statt, in die der 11. Oktober fällt. Wenn jedoch der 11. Oktober auf den Freitag oder Samstag, also auf die Zeit nach den Hauptmarkttagen (Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag) fallen würde, so findet die Muswiese in der darauffolgenden Woche statt.


Wann findet die Muswiese denn nun statt?


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

> Wann findet die Muswiese denn nun statt?


Eigentlich kann ich solche Rätsel erscht nach einem Trollinger lösen.
Aber es müsste diese Jahr dann vom 11.-13. Oktober stattfinden.
Mist, ausgerechnet da bin ich auf Geschäftsreise. :bigcry: 
Müssen wir eben auf den Wasen nach Cannstatt.
http://www.cannstatter-volksfest.de/


----------



## stieglitz (4 Oktober 2005)

@telecomunikacja
Hier ist etwas über deine derzeitige Heimat:
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/kurztrip/0,1518,377599,00.html
Bis dorthin hab ichs 5 km.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/kurztrip/0,1518,377599,00.html





> ... Gottlieb Daimler. Ihn hielten die Leute wegen seiner nächtlichen Versuche mit dem "leichten, schnelllaufenden Benzinmotor" für einen Falschmünzer, weshalb er seine Erfinderwerkstatt nach Bad Cannstatt verlegte. ...


So kann'r sei, d'r Schwob.  

Abr' au: "Typisch Baden-Württemberg. Erst das Auto erfinden und dann mit Bus und Bahn fahren".


----------

